
Gravity and its effects on Usain Bolt - ap46
I found some interesting data relating to gravity in the venues of 100m races &amp; the best of Usain Bolt&#x27;s performances.<p>Berlin  g 9.8128 T 9.58s
Beijing g 9.8011 T 9.69s
Rio     g 9.7880 T 9.81s<p>Gravity taken from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ptb.de&#x2F;cartoweb3&#x2F;SISproject.php<p>Track Times from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Usain_Bolt<p>Feel free to dig in more with different athletes.
======
Phithagoras
I think HN would find this intriguing.Perhaps if you created a blog post about
this and wrote some conclusions there'd be more of a story to this idea.

